# where to buy candle wick?



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I want to make all beeswax candles and want to know where your favorite, best-priced place is to do that. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't do a lot of candles, but www.beeworks.com has some candle stuff as does Brushy Mountain Bee Supply. I think those are where I bought most of my stuff.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lapps bee supplys Reeseville Wisconsin
1 800-321-1960

 Al


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

glorybee.com although I don't comparison shop really, they're local so I figure I save S&H shopping there.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I always wondered, as well, and finally decided to give ebay a try.
There was plenty to choose from, and, reading through the different descriptions offered, I learned a few things.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

any arts and crafts store would have it, around here its "michaels" check your yellow pages.

there is 3 of those stores in idaho look here http://hosted.where2getit.com/michaels/


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

There seem to be so many types of wicks out there. What works the best for bees wax? I tried last year to make container candles using the pre-stiffened wicks from Michaels and they just didn't burn! They would make a little puddle less than an inch wide and then smother themselves. Not good! Any suggestions on the type of wick that does work? - Catherine


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Candle wick needs to be sized to the container or candle you're making as well as the TYPE of wick. Wicks usually say #1, #2, #3, etc. as well as "zinc core", "square braid", "flat braid", etc. 

For container candles you need a soft/low temp wax so that it melts. beeswax is NOT suitable for containers. Melts at too high a temperature. You could add a little beeswax if you want the scent, but....one way to reduce a melting temp is to add petroleum jelly  odd, but true. 

Square braid is excellent for dipped or molded candles. Zinc cored is for container or votive types...the core keeps the wick standing UP in the middle of the big puddle of liquid wax..allowing the cotton part to suck up the liquid and burn slowly as the wax melts. 

a #1 wick works for items generally up to 1" diameter. #2 is for (in general) 1 1/4 to 2" diameter. and so on. For the LARGE diameter container or pillar types, you put in 3 wicks or more at equal distances apart. .... It's like placing 3 or more 2" candles inside a BIG candle...you're forming individual pools of melted wax.


----------

